# [Ati]Radeon Xpress 200M(close)

## German3D

Bueno ... tras 2 dias de peleas y dolores de cabeza ... acudo aquí a ver si alguien me echa una manita :\

Resulta que tengo un portatil con la grafica integrada Radeon Xpress 200M . Pues bien no hay forma de hacer correr las X. Mire por el foro , por google , probe mil cosas pero esto no sale adelante .

El fallo que me da :

```
(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01:05:0

(II) ATI:  Candidate "Device" section "Card0".

(--) Assigning device section with no busID to primary device

(EE) No devices detected.

Fatal server error:

no screens found

```

Mi xorg.conf:

```
Section "ServerLayout"

        Identifier     "Layout0"

        Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

        InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

        InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

EndSection

Section "Files"

EndSection

Section "Module"

        Load  "freetype"

#       Load "xtt"

        Load  "extmod"

        Load  "glx"

        Load  "dri"

        Load  "dbe"

        Load  "record"

        Load  "xtrap"

        Load  "type1"

#       Load  "speedo"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Mouse0"

        Driver      "mouse"

        Option      "Protocol" "Auto"

#        Option      "Emulate3Buttons"

        Option      "Device" "/dev/psaux"

#        Option      "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Keyboard0"

        Driver      "keyboard"

        Option      "XkbModel" "pc101"

        Option      "XkbLayout" "es"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier   "Monitor0"

        HorizSync    31.5 - 48.5

        VertRefresh  50.0 - 70.0

EndSection

Section "Device"

        Identifier  "Card0"

        Driver      "ati"

#       ChipSet     "generic"

        Card        "vga generic"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier "Screen0"

        Device     "Card0"

        Monitor    "Monitor0"

        DefaultDepth     16

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     16

                Modes    "1024x768" "800x600"

        EndSubSection

EndSection

```

Probe a compilarlo en el kernel , sin el kernel y con los ati-drivers y nada .

Que asquito de ATI con lo sencillo que es en nvidia :\ 

Ya no estoy pidiendo aceleracion 3D ... simplemente que salga a KDE!!! pero nada de nada 

Ayuda!! 54|u2 !

----------

## German3D

Pues tambien es curioso xD ha sido poner el post , probar a poner "vesa" donde antes tenia "ati" y funcionar ... al menos veo KDE , pero esto de vesa es un driver generico o algo no?

541u2 !

----------

## eviltwin

 *Quote:*   

> Pues tambien es curioso xD ha sido poner el post , probar a poner "vesa" donde antes tenia "ati" y funcionar ... al menos veo KDE , pero esto de vesa es un driver generico o algo no? 

 

Respuerta corta, sí  :Wink: 

----------

## aj2r

Con los ati-drivers supongo que modificarías tu xorg.conf correctamente ¿no? Y con el driver de libre distribucion no sería ¿radeon y no ati?

----------

## German3D

 *aj2r wrote:*   

> Con los ati-drivers supongo que modificarías tu xorg.conf correctamente ¿no? Y con el driver de libre distribucion no sería ¿radeon y no ati?

 

Pues hice tantas cosas que ya no sabria decirte. Lo que si he notado es que si hago un emerge de ati-drivers , me dice que estan creados para la version de xorg 6.8.0 y tengo la 6.8.2 , no le di importancia pero una ver los tengo instalados y tiro de "xorgcfg -textmode"  me casca al leer los ati-driver . No obstante probare e reemergerlos y poner "radeon"

54|u2 y gracias por responder

----------

## German3D

Buenas de nuevo . Con "radeon" en el xorg.conf no me arrancan las X  :Sad:  Solo con "vesa" 

Sabe alguien por que ?

54|u2

EDIT: Esto me da un glxgears

```
Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".

1894 frames in 5.0 seconds = 378.800 FPS

2800 frames in 5.0 seconds = 560.000 FPS

2800 frames in 5.0 seconds = 560.000 FPS

2660 frames in 5.0 seconds = 532.000 FPS

```

----------

## aj2r

Pon aquí tu xorg.conf, Xorg.0.log, cuál es el driver que quieres utilizar (el libre o el propietario) y el procedimiento que has seguido.

----------

## German3D

Perdon por la tardanza , tube varios problemillas , pero aqui estamos  :Wink: 

Mi xorg lo tienes arriba , el unico cambio es donde pone driver "ati" tengo puesto "vesa" si no no arrancan las X

En cuanto al metodo que segui mas o menos es este .

Me aseguro de no tener soporte DRI en el kernel , hago emerge ati-drivers , despues opengl-update ati , y en el xorg.conf pongo driver "ati" tambien probe con driver "radeon" El error que me da es que no encuentra screen :\

Otra forma que intente es compilar el kernel con soporte dri de ati , hacer opengl-update xorg-x11 y cambiar el xorg.conf ( el apartado driver) tanto a "ati" como a "radeon" pero nada de nada

:\ 54|u2

----------

## aj2r

Por lo que veo tu problema es que no te has documentado mucho sobre como configurar el driver propietario(fglrx) ni el libre(radeon). Sigue este wiki que es para el propietario y ya me cuentas   :Wink: 

----------

## German3D

Ese HowTo no lo segui no , use el que esta en este foro . Bueno a lo que voy que me pongo con ese HowTo y ...

http://img75.imageshack.us/img75/6696/ati4wd.jpg

xD empezamos bien  :Razz:  No me deja poner como modulo lo de AGP 

54|u2

----------

## t4d3o

Eso me paso en el centrino de mi novia, cambia el tipo de procesador y se activara.

----------

## German3D

:\ si pero lo cambio por cual ? Si es un turion ... tendre que poner AMD64/Opteron no ?

Edit: Si lo pongo en el Generic me sigue sin salir :\

54|u2

----------

## pacho2

Esto de los drivers de ATI es una pesadez   :Mad: 

----------

## German3D

Pue si es una pesadez si xD

bueno tras investigar , y no conseguir dar soporte como modulo a AGPGART decidi seguir el HOW-TO saltandome eso del kernel .

Y bueno lo consegui ... aunque la verdad el rendimiento que ha mejorado de "vesa" a los ati drivers es poquisimo 

```
german@turion ~ $ glxgears

3022 frames in 5.0 seconds = 604.400 FPS

3691 frames in 5.0 seconds = 738.200 FPS

3709 frames in 5.0 seconds = 741.800 FPS

3711 frames in 5.0 seconds = 742.200 FPS

3714 frames in 5.0 seconds = 742.800 FPS
```

Pero quizas es que esta grafica no de para mas xD

Alguien la tiene ? Y que me pueda decir sus FPS ?

54|u2 !

----------

## pacho2

Algo esta funcionando mal. Yo tengo los mismo frames en un ATI 9200 con el módulo DRI (no conseguí instalar el oficial)

Saludos y suerte  :Smile: 

----------

